# How To: Identify a Language of a webpage or app



## ritesh.techie (Sep 20, 2009)

Most of the free translations services available online ask you to select the language you want to translate a text from. This means that if you don't know what language it is you can not translate it in your language

Using *LangID* you can know in which language a text was written and then use an external service to translate it. The output of LangID is very simple they provide-

English name of the language, 
the ISO code and 
an icon rapresenting the flag of one of the countries this language is spoken in

LangID uses Google Ajax API to identify the languages.
Currently they support 85 languages

How to use it-
Just type the phrase or copy/paste from the webpage/application of which language you want to find out 

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/SrXGDzzHinI/AAAAAAAAALM/qu54SnliHp8/s400/Untitled-3.jpg

and then click on Identify it button 

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/SrXGEaww63I/AAAAAAAAALU/BjI1OD9uYcc/s400/langid2.JPG

and here is the output.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 21, 2009)

It's too lengthy and time consuming!!
A simpler way

Go *here*


Select first option as Detect Language and Second Option as English and click Translate.


Languages Available
Afrikaans
Albanian
Arabic
Belarusian
Bulgarian
Catalan
Chinese
Croatian
Czech
Danish
Dutch
English
Estonian
Filipino
Finnish
French
Galician
German
Greek
Hebrew
Hindi
Hungarian
Icelandic
Indonesian
Irish
Italian
Japanese
Korean
Latvian
Lithuanian
Macedonian
Malay
Maltese
Norwegian
Persian
Polish
Portuguese
Romanian
Russian
Serbian
Slovak
Slovenian
Spanish
Swahili
Swedish
Thai
Turkish
Ukrainian
Vietnamese
Welsh
Yiddish


----------



## yiouyio (Oct 18, 2009)

Right click on the web page, and click the popup menu item "View page source", you can find some text opened in the new window, then at the html begining party, the line such as "<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />" will tell the character set, 8859-1 is  for various languages such as English, French,  German,  Spanish and a host of others.  That is why it's called Western European.  It also includes regions like Australia, much of Africa and all of the Americas.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice trick guys


----------



## dina (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey, nice sharing.


----------



## kanishka (Nov 18, 2009)

that's what i generally do .

else i translate page into english directly through toolbar. After translation , it tells you which language is present in page.


----------



## ritesh.techie (Nov 19, 2009)

@ All Thanks


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2009)

When I type in Bengali in LangID it was recognized as spanish 
What a fun !!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 21, 2009)

> When I type in Bengali in LangID it was recognized as spanish


Google Translate is gonna detect it correctly
Try


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2009)

^^ Thanks for the link buddy but google translate does not supports bengali and I even tried that with detect language setting


----------

